# Data Reset/Factory Reset on CWM



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Question I am about to flash my first rom on my TFP, so obviously I am going to full wipe on CWM. I read somewhere that if i do that it will delete everything I mean EVERYTHING including the sd card partition. Now I thought it would be just like the galaxy nexus where it would skip that. So flashing is going to be pain if I am going to to be doing full wipe. I am currently trying to back up all my internal files on my actually micro sd card since transferring files to my computer is such a huge pain such a slow data transfer speed. Hopefully I am incorrect here with the internal sd card partition.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Update we do not lose any data in that partition

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya thats not true on any device with cwr. Stock recoveries do that. But not cwr no matter what device it is. That would defeat the point lol.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

